# Product keyword titles SEO Questions



## janglee108 (Nov 4, 2021)

So I been always putting the following "tee t-shirt shirt" after keywords to describe my items and have some questions.

1). Anything before that, does the search include shirt if someone searches

Baseball shirt 

when my title is "Sporting Baseball homerun game winner trendy team tee t-shirt shirt"

(Randomly wrote this just now btw), I know for example my own domain will show that search string but wondering if let say ebay, etsy, amazon, google etc.

I know it's ususally based on keyword bid in some cases but I don't mind if it's even the last page as long as it shows. Just always put the "tee t-shirt shirt" at the end. Just wondering if putting those three words earlier that matches the search string will yield better results?

Which brings me to second question and wondering if the three words are placed earlier 
"Sporting homerun tee t-shirt shirt game winner Baseball trendy team "

Will search result show if someone types 
"baseball shirt" since word baseball is towards end of the product title?

Hope I didn't give someone a headache


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Different search engines handle things differently.

For Amazon, it does not matter what order the words are in, and each word need only appear once, as it will be mixed and matched with all others to form phrases.

Etsy goes well beyond the words you actually use, and matches to things it thinks are related, or different ways of saying the same thing. They have an AI. They are very proud of their AI. I have a low opinion of AI in general, and see some pretty screwy customer-entered search queries matching up to my keywords. Also, besides the Title and the Keyword fields, Etsy now says that they consider the body of the listing text as well.

Google. They won't tell you, and no one really knows, at least last I looked into it. They dynamically change things up to make it harder to game their search.

eBay ... I sell there too, but don't know anything in particular about how their search operates. Not much room in that Title for keywords. But they've got lots of fields to describe characteristics of the product, so I make the most of those.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

janglee108 said:


> Which brings me to second question and wondering if the three words are placed earlier
> "Sporting homerun tee t-shirt shirt game winner Baseball trendy team "
> 
> Will search result show if someone types
> "baseball shirt" since word baseball is towards end of the product title?


There is variation from platform to platform but the basics are:
a) Exact match is best.
So if you search "beer t-shirt", listings with the exact match should rank higher than listings with "beer drinking t-shirt".

b) Synonyms should rank the same.
So "beer tee", "beer t-shirt" and "beer t-shirts" 

c) Title relevancy is not the only metric.
Well selling listings for example will rank higher.


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Do not go with keyword stuffing or the wrong placement words used to achieve your search position. Especially, Google: Google's algorithm detects keyword stuffing. Therefore, finding your place in search results will be hard if you opt for these clever SEO practices. Google is far more intelligent.

Instead, go with the keyword with a high search volume. Here t-shirt has the highest search volume, and more number of search results on Google, Amazon, and Etsy. Moreover, it is better to use the keywords like tee or shirt in your product descriptions but never make such stuffing. It also makes a sentence inappropriate to read.

To rank better in Google, it recommends going with phrase match or long-tail keywords.


----------



## Rajjayme (4 mo ago)

Oh wow. Now I understand why AliExpress has such product titles, lol. Anyway, guys, I’m here to ask you for help. I have a small business, so my friend recommended that I hire a SEO specialist or agency. Tbh, I trust agencies more, so I’d be really grateful for your recommendations on a reliable SEO agency. TIA!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Rajjayme said:


> my friend recommended that I hire a SEO specialist or agency.


The "SEO" services agencies and specialists are selling are just marketing unicorns for $2,000 or even more.
Money down the drain basically.

Listing on Etsy eBay and Amazon is the best and easiest SEO you can have.
You can run your own website in parallel, and possibly offering customers a discount.


----------



## DiannneBulosan (4 mo ago)

Rajjayme said:


> Oh wow. Now I understand why AliExpress has such product titles, lol. Anyway, guys, I’m here to ask you for help. I have a small business, so my friend recommended that I hire a SEO specialist or agency. Tbh, I trust agencies more, so I’d be really grateful for your recommendations on a reliable SEO agency. TIA!


Hi there. Aliexpress sellers are the masters of generating SEO titles, actually. Before you choose an agency, you set your goals. What do you want a SEO agency to do for you? What parameters do you want to be optimized? I'd highly recommend you define your needs before hiring the specialists. That would save both your and the agency's time. But first, set your goals. Best wishes, folks. Keep us updated.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

DiannneBulosan said:


> Hi there. Aliexpress sellers are the masters of generating SEO titles, actually.


Is this why Aliexpress and other Chinese sites rarely come up when google has other alternatives to show?
Google does not like long titles.



DiannneBulosan said:


> What do you want a SEO agency to do for you?


What you want them to do is irrelevant... 
What they are going to do is take your money, and promise you results in the future, which in most cases never happens.
It's better to spend your money in a couple relevant influencers.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

My thought are "Would ANYONE type 'sporting baseball'?
These are the first two words. Unless one is using a driver locked into those two words, they just seem to me, illogical.
Baseball t's,,,,yes.
Sport t's...yes.
Sporting baseball.....no.
Be aware, SEO marketing is a profession of it's own. Experts and charlatans all make a good living off of selling vapors. Doing this yourself may be closely related to home dentistry. Yes, one can do it but should they?
I would recommend creating a strategy that makes search engine algorithm tweaks less prone to disrupting one's business. That may mean sticking to old school SEO practices that encourage synergy from the website title, content and tag words. I could argue 'sporting baseball' is disruptive to that synergy and results in penalty. And authority links always work best.
AI in both the creation of content and the analysis of content has created a great cloud of 'unknowing' that is yet to be unveiled in a manner the population will not be the victim.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

LancerFlorida said:


> Be aware, SEO marketing is a profession of it's own. Experts and charlatans all make a good living off of selling vapors. Doing this yourself may be closely related to home dentistry. Yes, one can do it but should they?


The dentist can fix your teeth, but cannot do the chewing .
If you teeth are healthy though, you don't really need a dentist .
The same apply to SEO.
Most shopping carts come with a decent basic SEO (in terms of generating link names, tags, etc).
The only thing missing from most of them is Schema Markup, but a $20 plugin will take care of it.
There is no point paying $2000+ to some "expert" to do this.

Of course many "experts" will tell you "what about off-page SEO?".
That's basically another term for online marketing. It's the same thing and can cost a lot of money.
If what you have is desirable however, people will promote you for free, or for a fee per sale (affiliate commission).


----------



## Shehryar (3 mo ago)

Good discussion. I'm awaiting more answers for this problem.


----------



## markiedis (May 14, 2021)

SEO is great if you now how to use it.
It can be easily checked here https://pr-cy.iо, but other than that you need to learn what all the indexes mean and how to get more traffic on your website. All those things are not complicated, especially with all the information available online.


----------

